# Freshwater Algae Knowlegebase. Is it a good idea???



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I am contemplating the idea of starting a series of threads in this section of the forum to collect input from all interested members who wants to share their personal experience with each type of freshwater algae. It can be pictures, remedies, links and basically any information that you think can help others. Once we gathered enough input, someone (not necessary me because my writing is lacking…) can then make some sort of knowledge database out of it. I know there are other websites already cover this topic but I have yet to see a really good one. Or if there’s such a website, would you mind to tell me the link?

I know it’s a lot of work but I really think this can benefit anyone new to the hobby. Just like all the other sticky in this section, I really appreciate all the people who took the time to write them. They helped me a lot and saved me from trouble. Would you be interested? I feel like I’m over my head. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the book *Algae: A Problem Solver Guide by Julian Sprung*. It was recommended to me by an Aquarium Service guy, who said it was always kept in his toolkit when doing his servicing. Ealier this year found it at a Big Als on a table right beside the exit door, marked down to only a few dollars. It has many types of algae profiled within it, detailing their cause and remedies.

While you're idea isn't a bad one, a Sticky post that is long and well written can be a great resource, I feel this book on it's own will give someone the begginings of a knowledge base on identifying and treating algae that occurs in their tank.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I have the book *Algae: A Problem Solver Guide by Julian Sprung*. It was recommended to me by an Aquarium Service guy, who said it was always kept in his toolkit when doing his servicing. Ealier this year found it at a Big Als on a table right beside the exit door, marked down to only a few dollars. It has many types of algae profiled within it, detailing their cause and remedies.
> 
> While you're idea isn't a bad one, a Sticky post that is long and well written can be a great resource, I feel this book on it's own will give someone the begginings of a knowledge base on identifying and treating algae that occurs in their tank.


Will, you are such a resourceful guy!! Hopefully I can still buy this book. This piece of information you provided is already very helpful.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Could also be a nice resource for a future "algae" sticky... I see it's available at some Big Als, and also on Amazon. it's published by "Two little fishes" which is the company that also makes those awesome pico/nano sized magnetic glass scrubbers.

I'd be willing to participate in some way to an article if a few people wanted to work together on it.


----------

